# stacking snow w super v



## v-plower (Dec 11, 2007)

Tazlandscapes had asked about stacking snow with the meyer super v and I cant embed video in that area of plowsite so posting it here for him.


----------



## ABES (Jun 10, 2007)

NICE it looks like it stacks as high as the truck!

i wonder y i dont see more meyer plows around here i have seen 2 so far this year.


----------



## v-plower (Dec 11, 2007)

Here is the order of most popular/most seen plows in my area"

Fisher
Meyer/diamond
Western
Boss

Then way behind these would be:
Blizzard
Hiniker

I have never seen a snow way, snowman,snowdogg in person.

It is probably wherever the most dealers are. Everyone in my area carries fisher or meyer/diamond.
At our big fair there are 3 plow dealers who display. 2 are mainly fisher dealers and 1 is mainly meyer.


----------



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

Nice video! I hear ya about the dealer thing, many dealers in my area carry meyer too... Dealer support and parts availibility is somewhat key!


----------



## Powastroka (Dec 17, 2009)

Cool vid... But that was like ramming speed man! You always that harsh?


----------



## jadyejr (Nov 29, 2008)

Powastroka;933778 said:


> Cool vid... But that was like ramming speed man! You always that harsh?


thats what i was thinking... ouch!


----------



## rb8484 (Aug 8, 2009)

jadyejr;933790 said:


> thats what i was thinking... ouch!


x3!! lol. but I guess its not mine!!


----------



## Novadiecast (Jul 16, 2007)

Here is my VXT Stacking for comparison.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please (Dec 15, 2009)

Slow down gonna break something. Nice truck but Boss or Western would of stacked higher!


----------



## Duncan90si (Feb 16, 2007)

Powastroka;933778 said:


> Cool vid... But that was like ramming speed man! You always that harsh?


x1584561365

I started cracking up when I saw how hard he hit that snow.

I don't know what was faster, the speed he hit the pile of snow, or the speed the wipers were at.


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

rb8484;933836 said:


> x3!! lol. but I guess its not mine!!


x4


Novadiecast;933879 said:


> Here is my VXT Stacking for comparison.


I love your set up Nova. Thats what my piles looked like last storm.


----------



## captntim (Dec 12, 2002)

A video example of why I won't buy a used truck with a plow.


----------



## Outd00r Maint.. (Nov 17, 2009)

Duncan90si;933891 said:


> I don't know what was faster, the speed he hit the pile of snow, or the speed the wipers were at.


X2...

here's the highest we went with are's


----------



## thesnowman269 (Nov 7, 2009)

ouch dude thats rough right there


----------



## ejb40 (Aug 24, 2009)

*ouch*



captntim;934975 said:


> A video example of why I won't buy a used truck with a plow.


never could understand why drivers:laughing: hit the pile so hard like that


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

he'll find out when either he leaves his plow up there or he leaves the whole truck.


----------



## captntim (Dec 12, 2002)

ejb40;935071 said:


> never could understand why drivers:laughing: hit the pile so hard like that


I think there is a thread around here somewhere about GM's cracking frames up front...Maybe he should take a look at that


----------



## TommyMac (Nov 20, 2009)

captntim;934975 said:


> A video example of why I won't buy a used truck with a plow.


HaHaHa & people say plowing streets are tough on the equipment.....not to sound like a dick but a prime example of a "PARKIN LOT COWBOY"


----------



## cmo18 (Mar 10, 2008)

haha somebody is bound to get stuck...


----------



## Santry426 (Nov 18, 2009)

One of the guys on the lot I do does the same thing....Brand new chevy with a fisher V.....I cringe everytime I see him nail the pile.


----------



## silvercity (Jan 10, 2009)

If I ever saw one of my guys abuse one of my trucks like that, he would have a long walk back to the shop. But to each his own.


----------



## timmy1 (Apr 9, 2008)

Nasty, Nasty...

It's the art of easing into the pile, lifting and pushing simultaneously that stacks snow.

Especially when there is old crusty snow underneath from the last Storm, that's the stuff that will really break you're equipment.


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

lol the whipers were going just as fast as the truck ramming that pile. that not stacking, thats called moving a pile back!


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

You'll never get big piles if you dont hit it harder. The idea is to throw the snow in an upward direction using the force from ramming the pile, therefore stacking the snow. That being said, I bet I could stack higher with a straight blade


----------



## timmy1 (Apr 9, 2008)

Ramming piles generates additional revenue.

For the folks who fix transmissions and drive-shafts.


----------



## sno commander (Oct 16, 2007)

i was wondering if your plow was still in one piece after you backed out of the pile.


----------



## kbsnow (Oct 22, 2009)

Can you provide the url for the video? I don't know why I cannot open videos from a lot of you posters unless you provide the youtube link.

THANKS


----------



## kbsnow (Oct 22, 2009)

I double posted...this can be removed


----------



## Duncan90si (Feb 16, 2007)

kbsnow;942127 said:


> Can you provide the url for the video? I don't know why I cannot open videos from a lot of you posters unless you provide the youtube link.
> 
> THANKS


Here ya go.


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

Those wipers on like that would drive me bonkers.


----------



## paponte (Oct 28, 2003)

Post a vid of your first "hangman", when you can't get your truck out of the pile. Snow plows are meant for plowing, machines are made for stacking silly rabbit.


----------

